# new symphonic works to premiere



## dimitriarnauts (Apr 9, 2019)

Hi dear all... If you're looking for new symphonic music for your concert programmes, please consider my playlist with recent works : still to be premiered with real orchestra's.

here are the links:

Spotify
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/0FLGYHVQTemBP9b5ukquQk?si=7738c8077da1411d

Youtube





Interested? Let's get in touch

Dimitri Arnauts
Composer, Belgium


----------

